# Modprobe non trova /dev/rtc

## bsolar

Ma che bello...

Credo a causa di uno dei famosi freeze del sistema di cui è afflitta la mia macchina con Radeon e xfree-drm, qualcosa è andato maledettamente a spender soldi in tangenziale...

Al boot, quando il sistema esegue il clock init script, viene fuori che /dev/rtc non viene trovato...

Sto già reinstallando (ad ogni modo non mi potevo più fidare di un sistema corrotto).

Se nel caso qualcuno ne sapesse qualcosa mi piacerebbe saperlo, solo per curiosità.

Vabbé, solo per farvi partecipi del mio dolore...

Ora vado a lavarmi le mani, che sto postando da X..., X..., XP! (che fatica!)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bsolar

Ok, a quanto pare e' un problema del nuovo devfsd, quindi se vi dovesse capitare e avete appena fatto un upgrade, non lasciatevi prendere dal panico. Tra l'altro dovrebbero essere messaggi d'errore innocui.

Ad ogni modo sono contento di aver ripulito il sistema con la nuova installazione (e lynx spacca).

----------

## stefanonafets

```
(e lynx spacca)
```

Di brutto...

----------

